# Wow, havn't CL's improved.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This one even had a bath, we stayed last year and I complained there was no towel or clothes hooks and the owner has kindly installed one.


The wife got in after me to save on water but I can't show any more photos until after midnight, sorry.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Do take great care if the cows (Bulls maybe?) come to drink when you're bathing, won't you !!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wilmannie said:


> Do take great care if the cows (Bulls maybe?) come to drink when you're bathing, won't you !!!


Don't be a killjoy, there wasn't any livestock in there. There are no livestock on the farm now, the owners are in their 80's.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes that's all well and good Coppo but CL sites putting in all mod cons like baths and places to hang your clothes like in your picture are firstly going to start charging the earth and secondly it ruins the whole back to nature idea of the joy of staying in a muddy field with no facilities. I bet you only used that bath because it was there. I know what you were thinking. "Ive paid for it so I am going to bloody well use it" Typical!! Bet you never cleaned it afterwards an all! Pah.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes right in one Barry.


Just you wait til after midnight when the rest of the photos appear.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Yes right in one Barry.
> 
> Just you wait til after midnight when the rest of the photos appear.


Best bath we ever found was one hot June up in the hills not far from Llanidlos, in a stream containing a perfect rock bath. The dogs were on watch while we had a very cooling dip. :smile:
http://www.llanidloes.com/glangwy_farm/ we were staying at this super place.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll always remember the CL in Devon many years ago.
Me, "where do I dump the cassette?".
Hobbit lady, handing me a six foot long gravedigger's spade. " where yer bloody likes me 'andsome. Just make sure its deep!"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes right in one Barry.
> 
> Just you wait til after midnight when the rest of the photos appear.


I was gonna go to bed but Ill wait up now and drink more beer. It had better be good but I have to tell you I can only see out of one eye as I have to cover the other one with a book to see properly 

Lets ave it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> The wife got in after me to save on water but I can't show any more photos until after midnight, sorry.


Ah well, opportunity missed, if you´d have shown me yours, I `d have shown you mine :grin2:> (pictures that is.) >


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Apologies , she wouldn't let me post it, that's women for you, image and all that, she has deleted the photos.


What a shame.


You would have been reaching for another beer Barry, she's a very voluptuous lady.


JanHank, I did you show you my photo on the first page, come on then, lets have a look lol.


Paul.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> JanHank, I did you show you my photo on the first page, come on then, lets have a look lol.
> Paul.


It´ll take too long to find Paul. Will this do instead ?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes that's a cracking photo Jan, what year is it?


Paul.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Yes that's a cracking photo Jan, what year is it?
> 
> Paul.


I´d say 1959 or 60, My brother, bottom left, found the picture last year in old photo´s he had, I took a picture of it and there you are, guess which one is me >


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I´d say 1959 or 60, My brother, bottom left, found the picture last year in old photo´s he had, I took a picture of it and there you are, guess which one is me >


Top row, second from left Jan.

Yes or no?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Top row, second from left Jan.
> 
> Yes or no?


Well, put it this way, I never went topless Paul :grin2:
btw Paul is my brothers name.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Well, put it this way, I never went topless Paul :grin2:
> btw Paul is my brothers name.


I see there is another who´s not topless, well he´s not me, I´m the only girl, story of my life really having 5 brothers :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Top row, second from left Jan.
> 
> Yes or no?


Well done Sherlock! 

Bit of a Hottie our Jan eh?








(Please dont tell me you were only 14







)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell 
Almost 50 years ago

Even I looked good them


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> (Please dont tell me you were only 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was definately under 15 because the cossy was a hand me down, when I was 15 and earnt my own dosh I bought a brand new stripy one.
It was 56 years ago Aldra
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Bloody hell
> Almost 50 years ago
> 
> Even I looked good them


You still do Girl!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To you my babe

I actually look about my age

May be a bit younger

But I don't care
I'm not interested in looking younger

I'm only interested in being me

Interested in all you lot post

Interested in being alive

And I don't look 60 why should I?
I'm 70+

And looks mean nothing
Mind you I still look alright

Ish

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually that photo was only about 40 yrs ago

I was 30, and my 6th child was one year old

How time flies

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Back on topic

We had a great weekend away

A CL although there seemed to be a lot more than 5

We had a huge walled space to ourselves with EHU
£12 a night 
There was at least 8 others in a huge walled garden

Will definatelly be going back

A beautiful spot

JERVOULX ABBEY YORKSHIRE

The abbey is in the grounds of the campsite

Tea room, river close beautiful

Mind you the pub, 11/2 miles river walk is in our opinion poetic licence

Maybe by road in a car

A beautiful walk non the less

Especially if you are not trying to get the hound from hell to exit the river

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Back on topic
> 
> We had a great weekend away
> 
> ...


Sounds a cracking site Sandra, is it a Caravan Club CL?

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is Coppo

Although we were never asked to provide proof of membership

There's also a tea room on site, sandwiches cakes etc, well used by the public


Sandra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

coppo said:


> . . . JanHank, I did you show you my photo on the first page, come on then, lets have a look lol.
> Paul.


Now now - young children might be watching:bootyshake::bootyshake:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Vic
It's passed beyond that

We are looking at campsites

Bloody hell

I love a swear word

I'm trying to post
A. Really nice campsite

Aldra, sandra whatever


----------

